# New Platform



## 2506 (Oct 15, 2010)

New bowfishing platform. A Boatright fire and rescue, gonna recycle it.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Pictures were real fuzzy but looks cool. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

was that the boat on the govdeals website? i think i remember seeing that one.


----------



## 2506 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah, bought on an online auction from Missouri City Fire and Rescue. As soon as I have time (and $$$), will convert for bow fishing, floundering.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Looks like it would make a good rig


----------

